# I am so depressed (my snowboarding season may be over)



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Go to the doctor. It may not be as bad as you think. I thought I had wrecked my knee a few weeks ago, especially after talking to my fiance's dad (he's a doctor) on the phone describing my symptoms. He was certain I had an MCL injury (I did), but he feared there may be meniscus damage and potentially even ACL damage (there wasn't). A trip to the doctor diagnosed me with an MCL sprain but an otherwise clean bill of health. I was back on a board in a shade over two weeks.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you overworked your shoulder.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

dont loose hope that quickly, probably just a sprain/strain


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So why are you on here when you obviously need medical advice from a trained doctor?


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Take a knee and drink water.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Go to the doctor. It may not be as bad as you think. I thought I had wrecked my knee a few weeks ago, especially after talking to my fiance's dad (he's a doctor) on the phone describing my symptoms. He was certain I had an MCL injury (I did), but he feared there may be meniscus damage and potentially even ACL damage (there wasn't). A trip to the doctor diagnosed me with an MCL sprain but an otherwise clean bill of health. I was back on a board in a shade over two weeks.


Damn. I sprained my MCL last year and although I could keep riding (with the help of a brace) it has taken me close to an _entire year_ to get to 99% normal. Still, if I bump that part of my knee even gently it feels as if someone jabbed a nail into it. Getting older is so cool.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Give it a few days. I've had tons of problems with my shoulder, torn rotator cuff, tendinitis, sprains, you name it. Every time I take even a slight fall on my shoulder, it will flare up, and be sore and stiff the next day.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

See a doc. Even if I did special tests to test the integrity of your shoulder and cuff I can't be positive what is going on. I can't actually see in there. The special tests i do on my patients help to rule in or out a specific diagnosis. only MRI can confirm it


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

when you get it fixed or rehab it..... make sure you continue to work out your shoulders, it only gets worse with time. you will start spraining stuff and hurting yourself more and more the older you get. If you have a strong muscle surounding the structure it helps alot....


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

Saw a doctor today (at the university clinc so I'm not sure how good he is). He recommended that I should immidietly enter physical therapy. He told me there is no point paying for an MRI, because whether it's torn or not the only possible prognosis in my situation is physical therapy


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw a chick break her ankle the other day on her first run of the season... I cringed at the thought of that happening and damn near vomited...

I've had multiple shoulder injuries, but none of them stopped me from riding. I have had some that have also made it impossible to lift my arm, so just take it easy and I hope you started icing it as soon as you realized how bad it was getting.

I was discussing ice baths on the lift with one of my friends (not as gay as it sound, I promise, lol!)... I really want to try to do it after I ride. If only for five minutes, it would be better than nothing, but they are really suppose to help with athletic longevity...

Best wishes with the therapy...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> Damn. I sprained my MCL last year and although I could keep riding (with the help of a brace) it has taken me close to an _entire year_ to get to 99% normal. Still, if I bump that part of my knee even gently it feels as if someone jabbed a nail into it. Getting older is so cool.


You sure you don't have tendonitis? I have that in my left knee thought it was my ACL and MCL going. Somedays it's amazing other days I hate my life.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

tripper said:


> Saw a doctor today (at the university clinc so I'm not sure how good he is). He recommended that I should immidietly enter physical therapy. He told me there is no point paying for an MRI, because whether it's torn or not the only possible prognosis in my situation is physical therapy


I'd go see an Orthopedist if I were you. If you have a full thickness rotator cuff tear (which it doesn't really sound like, but you never know) then Physical Therapy won't do shit, and surgery is the only answer. Conversely, it might be something that's not overly serious, but you could be a candidate for a cortisone shot, which could give you some immediate relief. Regardless, I'd let someone who really knows what they're doing take a look.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk, might be frozen shoulder, saw the MD, had it a couple winters ago, painful and still rode. Anyway, one day SLAMMED a tree with it, was in tears and breathlessly in severe pain for 20-30 minutes; but it started to break up the adhesion, also used deep tissue massage and range of motion exercises and it finally resolved after 6-9 months.

Adhesive capsulitis of shoulder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You sure you don't have tendonitis? I have that in my left knee thought it was my ACL and MCL going. Somedays it's amazing other days I hate my life.


Good thought, but I have classic MCL sprain signs and symptoms, along with the history to match up. I felt it pop as I fell and the same focal point along the medial knee joint has been point-tender since the wreck. Tendinitis does suck though. I've had plenty of that here and there and everywhere.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> I saw a chick break her ankle the other day on her first run of the season... I cringed at the thought of that happening and damn near vomited...
> 
> I've had multiple shoulder injuries, but none of them stopped me from riding. I have had some that have also made it impossible to lift my arm, so just take it easy and I hope you started icing it as soon as you realized how bad it was getting.
> 
> ...


The thing that would scare me most about a broken ankle on the hill is having Patrol take the boot off. No anesthesia, just a lot of tugging and crunching. I could pass out from pain.

Word on the streets around here is that some guy presented to Urgent Care with a broken clavicle within the first hour of the resort being open for the season. The clinic is 30 minutes from the ski hill, and even if he was first chair it would've taken some time to get down to the parking lot. That means he must've gotten the fracture on his first run of the season, within minutes of opening. Wouldn't that totally suck?

Edit: Regarding ice baths, they help but they hurt (to sit in ice water). I start with lukewarm water then drop the temp gradually by adding more cold water from the faucet. It's less shocking that way.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow. Are you sure you didn't hurt your vagina? Buy an AC protector and go ride dude (and yes to physio)


----------

